# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Low T Center?

## Signmaker

I just called some local compounding pharmacies to try and track down a Doctor that knows TRT and will prescribe HCG and AI (unlike mine)...They referred me to the "Low T Center" which happens to be very close to where I live. I went to their website to see what they are about and they seem to have locations all around the US. The website says that if your T levels are below a 350 nG/DL they will administer your first injection...you then follow up every 7-10 days in office for a booster injection. I would rather do the injections myself and just have follow up visits for blood work. *Does anybody have any experience with this Center?* The Pharmacy said that they prescribe HCG and AI so I wonder if that is administered in office too? Sounds pretty good, but too demanding for me if I have to go in every week.

----------


## flatscat

Just call them and ask if they will let you self inject before you pay the consultation fee.....I am sure they will.

----------


## lvs

Let us know if you call them and what they say. I would bet they don't allow self injections. I looked them up and they are in my area too and accept most insurance. However, I am very skeptical they actually know what they are doing because they only advocate 3 shots per month or every 10-days. Everyone here knows that is utter bullshit.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Every clinic here in Vegas has a free consultation. During that time, they will encourage taking blood so you can learn your levels and get started (if treatment is needed). I wouldn't pay anyone for a consultation since they cannot actually tell you anything meaningful until they have blood work.

----------


## Vettester

I looked at their Website. It says that you will make visits to their office every 7 to 10 days for booster shots. Like Flats mentioned, I would call them and verify this. If that their protocol, then you need to look at what works best for you. I've got too spoiled having the freedom to medicate from my home, and doing so when it's convenient for me, but that's just me.

----------


## Signmaker

I got a chance to call the Low T Center today on my way home from work...I briefly told the receptionist that I have been on TRT for a month and was looking for a new doctor that understood TRT better and would be willing to prescribe HCG and AI if necessary. She told me she was going to get me a Doctor who could better answer my questions. Long story short, I spoke to a doctor for about 30 minutes and he said they normally do test injections in house every 10 days, and will prescribe HCG ans AI if needed. He said theyll want to get my blood work post TRT and something like...if the Testosterone gel is getting me into the 600 range then they can probably get me there with HCG ONLY..?? but if Im in the upper range for test then the injections will work better. He didnt mention taking them together, and the more we spoke the less confident in him I felt. 10 days seems like a long time in between Test injections from what Ive read here. I am happy with the Test I am currently taking but I want to have more kids in the near future and have had some shrinkage in the testes which is why I want to supplement with HCG...not one or the other. Why is it so hard to find a doctor who knows his shit!! Its frustrating when you know whats going on with your body and cant find decent help.

----------


## Vettester

Yeah, I think I know what your gut is telling you on this ... 

There's plenty of clinics that will work with you. PM me when you get to 50 posts if needed.

----------


## lvs

> I got a chance to call the Low T Center today on my way home from work...I briefly told the receptionist that I have been on TRT for a month and was looking for a new doctor that understood TRT better and would be willing to prescribe HCG and AI if necessary. She told me she was going to get me a Doctor who could better answer my questions. Long story short, I spoke to a doctor for about 30 minutes and he said they normally do test injections in house every 10 days, and will prescribe HCG ans AI if needed. He said theyll want to get my blood work post TRT and something like...if the Testosterone gel is getting me into the 600 range then they can probably get me there with HCG ONLY..?? but if Im in the upper range for test then the injections will work better. He didnt mention taking them together, and the more we spoke the less confident in him I felt. 10 days seems like a long time in between Test injections from what Ive read here. I am happy with the Test I am currently taking but I want to have more kids in the near future and have had some shrinkage in the testes which is why I want to supplement with HCG...not one or the other. Why is it so hard to find a doctor who knows his shit!! Its frustrating when you know whats going on with your body and cant find decent help.


I couldn't agree more and feel your pain my friend. Been fighting with this shit for a year now, and still have f'ing Low T!!!! Try to do it the right way under docs supervision but when they don't know shit and aren't willing to learn wtf do you do... sorry I really feel your frustration. I can't believe anyone who calls themselves "Low T Center" prescribes shots every 10-days... they are out for the quick buck. Unbelievable that supposed the "layman" here know more than most of the damn doctors.... <sorry for the rant>

----------


## Signmaker

Thanks Vette, I'll keep that in mind. 

Since I've started TRT I have truly seen first hand how MOST Doctors are in it for the bonuses from pharmaceutical companies, or are just too high and mighty to listen to their patients. That is why this site is an invaluable resource for the people who don't have the luxury of a quality PCP. 

Thanks for a great Forum and Education!!

----------


## okman459

First I'm new here so I'm probably going to get dogged out for disagreeing but....I'm a NP(Nurse Practitioner) and I have been training for a few years now so I have some knowledge. The Low T-Center is for people with chronically low testosterone levels . They can get up to 4 1mL injections of cypionate 200mg/mL a month. The T-Center is not for the athlete trying to get big unless you are adding something to it at home. Most of these patients are going to get injections for the rest of their lives and sinse alot of them are fat lazy asses that wont be that long.

----------


## flatscat

Lmao nice first post!

----------


## steroid.com 1

*"...sinse alot of them are fat lazy asses that wont be that long".*

Now that really is funny :Smilie:

----------


## Brohim

haha

----------

